# Pullet pricing



## Righteousrich

I have ordered 60 chicks,a few for myself, the rest to be raised and resold. My order contains Red Star, Easter Eggers, and Barred Rocks.
What prices should be charged for these Pullets after being feathered out? Do you charge more the older they get? Looking for a little advise for a first timer.
Thanks


----------



## Apyl

I would check craigslist for your area and price accordingly. Pullets of certain breeds may sell for a certain amount in one place and a competely different amount somewhere else.


----------



## Energyvet

Fancy chickens as much as $30 - $50. Regular backyard chicks about $10- $12 each.


----------



## Sundancers

I agree with Apyl, check your local papers, farmer boards and craigslist for the going price in your area. 

What I would give for a pullets in my area could be very different in yours. The ones we got last year were free ...


----------



## doubleoakfarm

The older they are the more feed you've put into them and the closer they are to laying or going into the freezer, so yes, charge more for the older ones. Figure out your costs to determine a price by adding the cost of the chick, the feed, your time and/or any profit you want to make.


----------



## piglett

around here those pullets would be $5 each as day olds
mixed breeds go for about $2 each
now as they grow they tend to go up about $1 a week
i myself will be starting at $5 per bird straight run
& ready to lay hens will be fetching $20/$25 each come warm weather

good luck
piglett


----------



## Sundancers

piglett said:


> around here those pullets would be $5 each as day olds


And around here ... a buck fifty ta 2 dollars.


----------



## piglett

Sundancers said:


> And around here ... a buck fifty ta 2 dollars.


for pure large breeds?
wow


----------



## Sundancers

piglett said:


> for pure large breeds?
> wow


Yes ... That is for pure large breed chicks. The "fancy chicks" will go for 4 or 5 but that is about it.


----------



## twentynine

This year I'm going for $2.50 each for my chicks, straight run. For the black sexlink pullets I am going for $3.50. As day olds.

Now when you say feathered out do you mean 4-6 week olds or do you mean a near laying pullet. Lots of difference there. 

I try to get some where around $1 a week as they grow. But it don't always work out.


----------



## realsis

Around here I just paid 85 for a show quality silkie pullet. It all depends on your area, the breed, and quality of the bird.. pet quality is less, breeder and show quality will be higher. So take all that under consideration. Also the age of the bird. A sexed pullet in silkies is usually more than non sexed or straight run. So factor in all those things. I'm using silkie as an example because I have silkies. I'm sure it's the same for other breeds as well.


----------

